# Looking for a new van...help



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just sold my Swift Escape and now looking for a Hymer but there are so many models out there,i thought i was looking for an "a class" but i think the one i'm looking for is a "b564" with a rear lounge,can someone please help with model numbers (or if you have a hymer,pilote or similar for sale with a rear lounge get in touch).


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Swift / hymer*

what was wrong with the escape out of interest the, rear lounge set up looked good


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bought in haste,small shower and Swift build quality not the best,now looking for a bit more space,bigger water tanks etc...i think you need to have a couple of vans before you know what you want.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Hymer*

B534 rear lounge model


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Your a star,thank you......all I've got to do now is find one.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah the Hymer model identification can be a bit confusing!!

The "B Class" range are all in fact "A Class" m/homes. 
The "C Class" range are overcab models and so on.

Confusing or what???

FYI the B564 is a rear bathroom "A Class".

The link below will take you to an Italian website with many of the Hymer models shown in yearly catalogues, it will give you a good idea of what each model year looks like.

http://www.hymerclubitalia.it/cataloghi_hymer.htm

Happy Hunting!
Mel.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Fantastic link,thanks for that.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

tyreman1 said:


> Your a star,thank you......all I've got to do now is find one.


43 to choose from here:

www.mobile.de


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Spoilt for choice now.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

Barth rooms seem to be no bigger than your swift looking on the site, no one gives you the actual size, Glad we are only small, as we have a lot of space


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We have a B634 which is slightly longer and the bathroom is better for us than the Swift we had and the rear lounge is perfect for us as we can use it as 2 singles or a double. B534 looks like the lounge is shorter so just the double bed.
There is one advertised for sale in the link below which has quite a natty video with it!

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-...le-with-new-mot/104346250#gallery-item-full-2


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just to break up the rear lounge appreciation society - give me my rear fixed French bed B655 SL anytime. No making of beds for us.

Bob


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Bob45 said:


> Just to break up the rear lounge appreciation society - give me my rear fixed French bed B655 SL anytime. No making of beds for us.
> 
> Bob


   Horses for Courses - we loved our rear fixed French Bed in the Rapido...........until we found the rear lounge Hymer


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Colpot,thanks for the info,634 it is then,that was a tidy bit of advertising on gum tree for that oldie wasnt it.
Bob as has been said horses for courses,I can't for the life of me understand how people can have a van with a dinette,I'm a lounger and the ease of a rear lounge for beds suits us down to the ground.....just got to find one now.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For a larger bathroom, you could look at another branch of the Hymer family; Burstner. Same family, same build quality but some with bigger shower rooms.
Alan


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Just Googled "hymer b634 for sale in uk" and there seem to be a few about - if they havent been sold.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

tyreman1 said:


> Just sold my Swift Escape and now looking for a Hymer but there are so many models out there,i thought i was looking for an "a class" but i think the one i'm looking for is a "b564" with a rear lounge,can someone please help with model numbers (or if you have a hymer,pilote or similar for sale with a rear lounge get in touch).


I was in Travelworld on Wednesday having my van serviced. I had a wander round their showroom to look at their new vehicles. I'm sure I saw a rear lounge Hymer amongst them.

Web: Travelworld

Tel: 0844 8804938

Address: Travelworld Halesfield 14 Telford Shropshire TF7 4QR

After dealing with Brownhills for the last few years, I've found Travelworld to be a breath of fresh air to deal with.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Alan,i have been looking at Burstners as well,the one that i really like is the Marano T595,but all too dear at the moment...the other reason for selling the Swift was the amount of money i had out for the use i was getting out of the van,its nice having cash in the bank again and looking around but got to get it right this time.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well after a bit of a search including a 600 mile round trip to Newcastle !!! finally bought a Burstner Marano T595,it's got the rear lounge we love and a very usable shower room,picking it up on Sunday.


----------

